# chit on my plants



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I dont have camera right now but

I have a 100 gallon fully planted tank. head to toe full. One thing. every plants is geting this black alage on them and its not the kind you can just wipe off. I have tried pulling all plants out and wiping with towel, by that time the plant just rips. what can I do?

thinking about pulling them all and placing them in a bucket with heater and put them in the dark for a bit. any1?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Curley,
I have used this site for plat issues.

CLICK

I googled your question b/c I was curious having had a brown algae on my plants.

"once you get plant leaves infested with algae you almost always have to prune away those leaves before you can get control over the algae. You can kill the algae on the leaves, with a 1.5-2X overdose of Excel, but the leaves will mostly die anyway, which will lead to more algae later."

So you may have to up your ferts and trim back your plants to rid yourself of this.
Good luck man..

You should PM Dippy Eggs.
He is the expert on P-Fury that I have dealt with. He is a good guy and will answer your questions when he can but its thorough.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I have the same problem but not to severe, the actinic bulb on my second dual strip is probably the reason


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Curley said:


> I dont have camera right now but
> 
> I have a 100 gallon fully planted tank. head to toe full. One thing. every plants is geting this black alage on them and its not the kind you can just wipe off. I have tried pulling all plants out and wiping with towel, by that time the plant just rips. what can I do?
> 
> thinking about pulling them all and placing them in a bucket with heater and put them in the dark for a bit. any1?


How long has the tank been running?

Is the algae fuzzy, hairy?

I know you said it's black but are you completely sure?

What is your lighting schedule (times) wattage, CO2, Ferts?

Its one thing to fix the problem but another to prevent it......


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the same problem, sounds like you let your nitrates bottom out.

What I'm doing is raising the nitrate level via dry fert 'potassium nitrate' to 10-20ppm slowly, and leaving all the fuzzy leaves until growth is back to normal.
Then I will trim the infected leaves when they start to die off.

I neglected my tank for another while, and I found the nitrates were 0 for about a month. Without nitrates in a planted tank, the plants won't suffer, they will outright die.

Hope thaT HELPED


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

THANKS EVERY1!

so here is what I did

Grabbed a big rubbermaid. Put water and heater in it and made it the same temp as the tank they came from. Took out all fert sticks under and all rocks and wood. Scrubbed all the glass and did a huge water change. Added alage killer to the tank to get rid of of it in the water column(I know I know, dont use the stuff) lol... I have had the plants in the dark for three days, kind of like when people black out thier tanks when they have alaga problems.

Do you think its time to clip off all the infected ones and replant and get some light going? I run my light for just about 10 hours and does excel and seachem products, my tank has been running for years.

So I want my nitrates up around 10 ?

any other advice would be great. thanks in advance fellaz!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I hate to say it, but the algea killer does a great job killing algea, so it can really do a number on your plants to the point where they might not pull through..
You never know, though, so hang in there. I've heard horror stories about this, and is a general no-no in the hobby.
With bba, _the only thing you really needed to do was get the nitrates up to 10 or 20ppm_. They have to stay consistent, or the same thing will happen. As far as the infected leaves, you could just prune them little by little as the tank stabalizes.
A tank blackout is usually done to remove bacteria slime(cyanobacteria).

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

ok cool thanks Dippy. Ya I pulled all plants out and put them in seperate rubbermaid without alage killer. Alage killer just in the tank to get rid of the free floating crap. tomorrow I will pull out the blackout plants and trim and replant. Hope it works. thanks bro


----------

